# حااااااافظه العدسات



## جنان الخلد (25 أغسطس 2010)

لا هم بعد اليوم 


مع حافظــــة العدســـات الأنيقـــة​












هي عبارة عن 
علبة داخلها مرايا + علبتين للعدستين + قنينة أحتياطية للمحلول + ملقاط


مميزاتها ::
- سهلة الحمل
- أنيقة الشكل
- الحفاظ على العدسات من الضياع 



العلبه ب 20 ريال​


----------



## ركائز التسويق (27 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: حااااااافظه العدسات*

بالتوفيق
-----------------------------

رمضان كريــم

تقبل الله منا ومنكم الصيام والقيام وصالح الأعمال



____________________________


----------



## لمسة ملكه (28 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: حااااااافظه العدسات*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته مره حلوه انافي جده


----------



## جنان الخلد (28 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: حااااااافظه العدسات*

التوفيق للجميييع


----------



## القمة للأستثمار (30 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: حااااااافظه العدسات*

ربي يرزقك من فضله


----------



## جنان الخلد (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: حااااااافظه العدسات*

مشكوووور اخوي بارك الله فيك


----------



## جنان الخلد (16 فبراير 2011)

*رد: حااااااافظه العدسات*

[align=center] 
سبحان الله وبحمده ,,,,
[/align]


----------



## جنان الخلد (25 مارس 2011)

*رد: حااااااافظه العدسات*

[align=center] 
للرفع ,,,,,,,,
[/align]


----------



## ركائز التسويق (14 يوليو 2011)

*رد: حااااااافظه العدسات*

8
بـالتــــ رفـع ــوفيق
8888
888888
888
888
888​


----------



## جنان الخلد (17 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: حااااااافظه العدسات*


----------



## جنان الخلد (27 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: حااااااافظه العدسات*


----------



## ركائز التسويق (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: حااااااافظه العدسات*

جنان
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد جنان جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد​


----------



## جنان الخلد (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: حااااااافظه العدسات*


----------

